# Big tits - the ultimate female attractor?



## gravitycantforget

I just thought that a lot of men will go with a girl who is basically well stacked - with big tits and not much else going for her...is this kind of weird as surely more emphasis should be on the vagina...maybe because big breasts are an obvious sign of femininity that they are the number 1 thing men are interested in...

I think I could look at tits all my life but not pussy - maybe its just me though!


----------



## Fizz

There's a whole lot more than just big breasts going on. Youth, beauty, figure, etc. I've seen some huge boobs in my day but it doesn't mean they're going to be round and perky. I could find many examples to show of women with large breasts but that aren't typically the "hot babes" most guys go for but I'm very lazy, as it were.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

I love em ill be honest.But it's far from the ultimate factor that attracts me.


----------



## Black Rabbit

........must.....resist......sarcastic.....comment..........


----------



## Fizz

Troisi said:


> ........must.....resist......sarcastic.....comment..........


Embrace it. Set it free!!! We must know D:


----------



## Mulberries

I have big ones and believe me, they attract a lot of attention. I can go an entire winter without any man even looking at me and then once the warm weather comes along (no more coats) I start getting free coffees, discounts, requests for phone numbers, dates, sex, etc. 

Is it the kind of attention I want? Absolutely not! If someone only wants me because of my tits, then I don't want them.


----------



## Nomenclature

Lmfao yes, because gynophilic people will look at vaginas as an indicator of attraction. :S Nah, it just so happens that tits are more easily visible.

It's just wtf when people start talking about whether they prefer innie/outie/whatever labia. Really? I always thought pussy didn't have a face, but seeing as the "designer vagina" surgery trend is getting big in the UK... :| Ugh, I like my nerve endings down there too much to be concerned about how it looks, thanks.

Anyway. As ethereal said, tits are far from what attract me the most. I would happily ogle a nice pair, but they really are just another set of body parts, hah.

EDIT: If someone _doesn't_ want me because of my lack of tits, I don't want them. It disgusts me to know that there actually are men like that and people who will judge a man on his girlfriend/wife/whatever's appearance. :|


----------



## Alaya

gravitycantforget said:


> I think I could look at tits all my life but not pussy - maybe its just me though!


Maybe you should grow some of your own.


----------



## Sara Torailles

I don't really know. I don't consciously think of breasts as a factor. I hardly even look.

Smiles are much more important to me. :wink:


----------



## Siggy

Dudes and Dudettes. Some things are_ so_ obvious that its kinda hard to ignore them, unless the woman is wearing a burlap sack.
I echo Mulberries on this one. Mine do attract a lot of attention. I wonder if I tatoo my IQ on my boobs I would get more intelligent hits.
( probably not )


----------



## Fizz

Dear Sigmund said:


> Dudes and Dudettes. Some things are_ so_ obvious that its kinda hard to ignore them, unless the woman is wearing a burlap sack.
> I echo Mulberries on this one. Mine do attract a lot of attention. I wonder if I tatoo my IQ on my boobs I would get more intelligent hits.
> ( probably not )


I think breast tattoos are an automatic 25 point reduction in the IQ world.


----------



## TaylorP

The curvature and the glow and texture as the light catches them is what attracts me.



Whats the color of my eyes? . . . . . nipple


----------



## napoleon227

For what it's worth, I always preferred small breasts and tall women, but no one I've been with was like that. It doesn't really matter that much to me, not that superficial. But I wanted to mention my preference just so y'all know that not every man prefers large breasts.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

ROTFLMFAO..........................i have this sudden urge to flash you ; )


----------



## Hokahey

Ultimate factor? Nah, definitely not.

But they are definitely ultimately fun to play with in several different ways no matter the size.


----------



## Hokahey

MuChApArAdOx said:


> ROTFLMFAO..........................i have this sudden urge to flash you ; )


*raises eyebrow*


----------



## Fizz

After re-reading the title of this thread...










No thanks.


----------



## TaylorP

MuChApArAdOx said:


> ROTFLMFAO..........................i have this sudden urge to flash you ; )


What part?

Please don't, I hate light shined into my eyes.


----------



## sofort99

Actually, men are genetically designed to favor the waist-hip ratio over any other body factor, but a big rack creates an optical illusion of a more favorable waist-hip ratio.


----------



## Naama

im not into big boobs. big boobs are ok, but i prefer them small. there are more important things than boobs, like pussy, smile, eyes, ass and personality. i look at the whole package


----------



## vanna.phylaxis

(@Kuthtuk) I have boobs, jealous?


----------



## skycloud86

broken.apparatus said:


> (@Kuthtuk) I have boobs, jealous?


Alls he needs to do is get really fat, and his manboobs could be bigger than yours.


----------



## vanna.phylaxis

Boobs vs Moobs, I see a new thread coming.


----------



## Kuthtuk

broken.apparatus said:


> (@Kuthtuk) I have boobs, jealous?


Bless you for having a pair! 

Jealous? No they're not an asset i'd like to have...

But they are a great asset to be with =D 

( . )( . )


----------



## Kuthtuk

skycloud86 said:


> Alls he needs to do is get really fat, and his manboobs could be bigger than yours.


Never! Man boobs are like the _bizzaro boobs_ of the boob world T_T


----------



## skycloud86

Kuthtuk said:


> Never! Man boobs are like the _bizzaro boobs_ of the boob world T_T


Here are your man boobies.


----------



## Kuthtuk

skycloud86 said:


> Here are your man boobies.


Noooooo MAN BOOBIES, my only weakness...


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt

No question, natural, above average-size, round breasts are a turn on. But I can deal with small tits. What I can't handle is a narrow butt on a chick. They're a massive turn off. Nothing like a perfectly round, jiggly ass walking in front of me to make my day. Megabonus if she turns around and has a solid V in her pants running hips to vagina, and I have to run home and pop one off if there's a visible cameltoe.


----------



## Fizz

skycloud86 said:


> Here are your man boobies.


Wooh ho ho that's scandalous! Can you even post that on these threads?!

>_>
<_<
*saves to desktop*


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Mulberries said:


> Fortunately not all men are like this and from what I've seen in this place, most of personalitycafe isn't either. Perhaps it's a predominately sensor thing?


It might be because the guys here look past the breasts and into the mind/personality. Many types of women leave me cold, cold, cold. For example:









Large breasts would grab my attention for a few seconds. From there I rapidly go to:

* face - smiling/neutral? faint humor lines? good skin? minimal to no makeup?
* body - normal weight? in decent shape?
* height - about mine?
* mind/personality - better be great or the little switch in my head gets turned off

Personal complete turn-offs (not all of them and not aimed at anyone here):

* makeup applied with a trowel
* smokes (I have borderline asthma)
* drinking problems
* catty/crappy attitude
* signs of NPD/BPD (run like hell!)
* lots of visible piercings
* lots of visible tattoos
* asking me to buy her a drink (My response: "No." And the unspoken thought: "Please! You have your own money, so have the decency to treat me like a person and not an ATM. Especially when we've just met.")

Breasts can be nice. Regardless of size I quite enjoy cupping them in bed. They aren't the end-all, be-all of this male's existence.

I read an interesting book recently: A Billion Wicked Thoughts. Some of the things in there about how fixations form, plus gender-identity and brain-wiring, might add to this discussion.


----------



## LeighF1

Erm, no. =] I like small and cute people. Most of them don't come with enormous boobage! So who cares? =] Well I don't but I am only one person. =D


----------



## William I am

LeighF1 said:


> Erm, no. =] I like small and cute people. Most of them don't come with enormous boobage! So who cares? =] Well I don't but I am only one person. =D


Just make sure your wording is always correct. I once knew a guy who meant that he likes petite girls. Instead he said "I like little girls." We all knew what he meant, but it was still verrrry awkward 

Cheers!


----------



## Eerie

*motorboats this thread*


----------



## Romascu

I'm a leg man.

Like em long and slender.


----------



## Indigo Aria

I prefer A and B cups, myself, but boobs are actually not something I even notice right away.


----------



## SassyPJs24

Well after reading this entire thread, I have to say that I am a little surprised that so many people are not interested in boobs at all.

There seems to be some implications in this thread that bigger breasts = “rounded” women… or that men might prefer thin women over ones with big breasts… I have to say I resent that, and it is possible to have both.

You can be athletic with large breasts, you just have to wear multiple sports bras.

I do 



Hokahey said:


> If you get to a point where you are allowed to see them and have permission to "play" with them in many different ways, does it really matter what size they are other than changing how you "play" with them?


answer: no




Jerick said:


> One thing that I've thought about, is that women with big breasts will probably have a larger ego because they see them in the mirror every morning, and vice versa for women with smaller breasts. And from anecdotal evidence of observation, I think it's true based on how women carry themselves/facial expressions and how responsive they are to signs of interest from men. Larger breasted women are a little more haughty and smaller breasted women are a little more down to earth and appreciative. I've considered favoring smaller breasted women because of that.



So untrue! I’ve had to work hard on developing my ego from being little and insecure due to the fact that I reached puberty before many of my friends—imagine having D’s at 14 in high school. Awkward.

Larger breasted women more haughty?!?! If anything I’m more insecure; I rarely show them off when going out or in public because I’m so sick of getting hit on when it is unwanted. I don’t tend to reveal them often. And having big boobs has nothing to do with being appreciative and down to earth.

Well my pic probably won’t help the objectification of women that’s going on in this thread, but whatever, maybe it’ll spark more boobie talk, which is hilarious... and I figured we needed some real-life visualizations 

I'm 5'4 maybe 125 lb and mine are 34D-DD depending on the bra.


----------



## William I am

Hokahey said:


> If you get to a point where you are allowed to see them and have permission to "play" with them in many different ways, does it really matter what size they are other than changing how you "play" with them?


Absolutely yes it does. Without getting too explicit, yes there are things you can do with bigger breasts that just don't feel the same with smaller breasts(not THAT explicit, you have a filthy mind ).



Romascu said:


> I'm a leg man.
> 
> Like em long and slender.


+1 to that... Mmmm legs and what's at the top of legs, and what's above that and.... I think I like everything from the top of the head to about the knee area and after that it's kinda whatever.

@SassyPJs24: Yeah. Athletic women with plentiful breasts are my preference. And not all of us think that big breasts = big ego. There are definitely lots of women out there with big egos, and probably less than half of them have big egos. Guys just like big breasts, so they notice them when floozies have them and don't realize it when they don't.
My most recent ex was 5'9", 140(tall and slender) and 34D-DD. She did everything she could to hide it because she didn't want people to show interest in her because of that.
:sigh: Too bad she's an ex....

PS I always thought and told myself I preferred A and B cups until I was exposed to something other than A and B cups and wow. Two palms up over that :crazy:


----------



## William I am

sea cucumber said:


> You can somtimes see a lot of what men have down stairs..................can't say my don't wander readresses the balence somwhat
> 
> how do feel about camel toe's? good or bad. I think bad not attarctive


Cameltoes = not attractive and don't tell you anything about "what lies beneath".


----------



## redmanXNTP

Boobs are nice, but I've never gotten the fixation that some guys have over them, or other body parts for that matter. After a certain point, big boobs start looking clownish to me, especially if they're physician-assisted and completely out of proportion with the rest of her body. 

It's the female gestalt for me - I don't fixate on a particular body part. 

I prefer to go for slender/athletic brunettes with medium length hair, pretty face (esp eyes and mouth), small to moderate boobs, moderate hips, longer legs, longer defined neck. Most women don't have all of these things (as I would subjectively define them or like of course), so if I'm with one I'll certainly pay more attention to those parts that I like.

The most important attractor to me is simply confidence - a woman who loves being a woman and who loves being with a man as one celebration of that is sexy as hell. That alone makes up for many "shortcomings" in the physical categories that I listed above.


----------



## Hokahey

William I am said:


> Absolutely yes it does. Without getting too explicit, yes there are things you can do with bigger breasts that just don't feel the same with smaller breasts(not THAT explicit, you have a filthy mind ).


Not sure I understand why you quoted my sentence?

If you get to a point where you are allowed to see them and have permission to "play" with them in many different ways, does it really matter what size they are *other than changing how you "play" with them?*

I bolded the part you just stated in what you said you "could" in theory do with bigger boobs. Might want to re-read what I wrote in that sentence.


----------



## Hokahey

SassyPJs24 said:


> I'm 5'4 maybe 125 lb and mine are 34D-DD depending on the bra.


Cute bra, are those birds on it? Unless it's a swimsuit top, either way....


----------



## n2freedom

Fizz said:


> After re-reading the title of this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.


That's some funny shit!!! thanks for the laugh. Whew....ROFLMAO!!!! Too funny!


----------



## Heather White Karnas

Not attractive.. Hilarious though! HAHAHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAHHA


----------



## William I am

Hokahey said:


> Not sure I understand why you quoted my sentence?
> 
> If you get to a point where you are allowed to see them and have permission to "play" with them in many different ways, does it really matter what size they are *other than changing how you "play" with them?*
> 
> I bolded the part you just stated in what you said you "could" in theory do with bigger boobs. Might want to re-read what I wrote in that sentence.


Oh, sorry. I meant to emphasize that even doing the same things feel different, and that different feel you get with larger breasts can be more satisfying, depending on what you like.


----------



## Hokahey

If you squeeze to hard no matter the size I imagine it still hurts. :tongue:


----------



## 69waystolove

I'm 25, male and do not like large breast. honestly they are a big turn off for me. Sure there is more to a women then just her chest. She has a heart, a mind and a soul that needs to be looked at well before physical appearance comes into play. But overall I like em smaller/


----------



## Romascu

I said i was a leg man earlier, but forgot to mention anything about breasts.

I like slim girls and i like em with small tits, medium or big tits on a slim girl just look awful to me.

A curvy girl with small tits is the equivalent of that.


----------



## ThatGuitarGuy

I want to have kids so I need a cute and beautiful woman with hips! I love it when a girl has those hips, but as it goes up towards her tummy, there's a kind of sharp angle in towards her belly. Something about that just gets me!

A nice butt tends to come with that...and I'm a big fan of a toned tummy...that whole area ><

Boobs, not big. I like a hand full or a little bit more. Too much is bad and just gets saggy... High a to a low C thank you.

Wow...I feel vulnerable...


----------



## MissJordan

SassyPJs24 said:


> Well after reading this entire thread, I have to say that I am a little surprised that so many people are not interested in boobs at all.


People in this forums like to believe attraction is entirely subjective. I suppose it's the amount of iNtuitive Perceivers, but there's a lot of idealistic -- and therefore a lot of unrealistic -- discussions.

And Jerick was merely commenting an observation.
A generalisation, true -- but I'm sure that Jerick would realise that it wasn't an accurate description of females with big breasts, Jerick would surely realise that there were outliers.

So, don't take things on the forum too literally.
People tend to generalise or be completely detached from reality.


----------



## Epizeuxis

Yes, tits for me too.


----------



## Cleo

Seriously, people could be a little less backwoods and use more big girl and big boy language.


----------



## Absurdist

Being well endowed is something i could care less about. I look at all of it, the whole picture. I think women who get breast augmentations for the sake of getting bigger breast are just wasting their money. B cups are fine with me.


----------



## Hardstyler

No thanks i like boobs that are proproinate to the womens body.


----------



## Obsidean

I sure hope not.


----------



## Up and Away

nope, legs


----------



## Mulberries

I've just come back to this thread and I can't believe I've got 14 thanks on the first page. That's more than I've gotten in any post ever, which kind of illustrates the point I was trying to make. If I ever become a thanks whore I'll know to start a big boobie thread. Very sad indeed.


----------



## strawberryLola

My great uncle who is super old-fashioned confessed at his silver anniversary to his wife that he fell for her for her big knockers.

Her boobs could literally pounce your head into the wall if you ran into it.

Yah- I could see a bit of sadomasochism in there!:happy:


----------



## Romascu

Souled In said:


> nope, legs


 We should start our own thread )


----------



## Up and Away

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## waterviolet

Hmm, makes one wonder if the man attracted to the set of breasts was breast fed. Seriously. Some like 'em big...some like 'em small. The point is, most men (on average) do not have breasts, anything different than what they have is like a toy that needs to be played with. Besides...they are like hidden gems...not allowed out in daylight (unless you live in France)...imagine the whole world running around topless. "Excuse me ma'am, would you mind cleaning your breast sweat off the bar?"


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

I've never had problems attracting men and mine are only a small C but they look like an A cup because of how well shaped they are.

In my experience, if a man cares that much about the size of the breasts, I care a lot about the size of his puny brain. Which is to say, its a fat NO.

It doesn't even make biological sense. Runaway sexual selection? I like my proportionate breasts and I'd never want to be a mutated version of the masculine psyche's idea of effeminate.


----------



## Ashitaka

B/C cup is perfect for me. Can't stand anything larger than a C. Would much rather have A than D (or, god forbid, larger).


----------



## MonieJ

Well for the boob lovers 
these things are put up there to give nutrients to our offspring :wink:


----------



## Aqualung

I notice them, my brain's wired to but it's not the ultimate attraction for me. For me it's always been the little things (no pun intended) like the sound of her laugh, the things she says , how she looks at me, things like that. Those always had a stronger pull on me.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Not sure if I've posted already, but I actually prefer small tits.


----------



## Ramiel

intellect, thighs, and butt


----------



## ims1213

Don't even question why.
It's just an underlying truth.


----------



## chances2468

I'm an A cup but it matches the rest of my body and I'm content with my size. I would look like I'm gonna tip over if I were bigger. Besides, I thought most men answer a**, if asked the question t*ts or a**?


----------



## Exemplar

Personally I favor the range of low C to mid B cup. 

But a great butt is going to make all the difference for me, maybe I'm a weirdie


----------



## ficsci

Ever heard the theory that human attraction for boobs is based on the image that they look like a butt that's on the same side of your face?

So the evolutionary purpose is probably to create more intimacy & personal touch in the relationship 

But then again, have you seen Japanese porn eroticize small boobs? I find that very interesting.


----------



## Exemplar

ficsci said:


> Ever heard the theory that human attraction for boobs is based on the image that they look like a butt that's on the same side of your face?
> 
> So the evolutionary purpose is probably to create more intimacy & personal touch in the relationship
> 
> But then again, have you seen Japanese porn eroticize small boobs? I find that very interesting.


That is actually interesting, as not only do I tend to favor "small" breasts (as is the opinion among my friends) but I also prefer very small butts on women.

A Psychologist should research this!

And I should be a part of the study!

And I should get all the best pictures to rate!

Yeah... that's a good plan


----------



## Moon Pix

Id go for a nice trim waist and breasts that are proportionate over huge wongers anytime.


----------



## AGHRMS

Honestly, I prefer small breasts. And I wouldn't be remotely interested in a girl, regardless of how aesthetically pleasing she might be, if she did not have exceedingly adequate intellectual capabilities.


----------



## Empecinado

I have friends that like big tits and it displays superficiality and immaturity. They've become susceptible to what the media has dictated, despite what the reality is - either fake or will start to hang low when they're a little older.


----------



## Eerie

> I have friends that like big tits and it displays superficiality and immaturity.


It's superficial and shallow to enjoy large breasts, but not to like smaller ones? 

I know breast preferences are stupid, like most body preferences people seem to have. But it's amusing how many people are saying that they prefer them small and that it's shallow to think otherwise.


----------



## Empecinado

Eerie said:


> It's superficial and shallow to enjoy large breasts, but not to like smaller ones?
> 
> I know breast preferences are stupid, like most body preferences people seem to have. But it's amusing how many people are saying that they prefer them small and that it's shallow to think otherwise.


Because that's what the media has portrayed as the attractive trait, when the reality is that they are either fake or will droop. Yummy. My friend is quite superficial and is very easily influenced.


----------



## Eerie

Empecinado said:


> Because that's what the media has portrayed as the attractive trait, when the reality is that they are either fake or will droop. Yummy. My friend is quite superficial and is very easily influenced.


A woman who is naturally large chested cannot outside of *surgery* control the fact that she is large chested. So it seems like a silly thing to hold against her. Also, are you implying that small breasts are superior because large natural ones will "droop?"


----------



## Empecinado

Eerie said:


> A woman who is naturally large chested cannot outside of *surgery* control the fact that she is large chested. So it seems like a silly thing to hold against her.


It is nothing personal at all. I was simply commenting on how the media has altered perceptions to a degree where the expected/demanded ideal is disproportionate to the average. It is when someone has been quite obviously been influenced by an irrational notion. Personally, attraction is more overall, rather than specifically looking at one certain gender specific feature.


----------



## AGHRMS

@Eerie: I think what Empecinado is trying to say is that he's tired of seeing mostly big-chested women in advertisements, and hearing his friends, and I'd imagine the vocal majority of society, going on about how great huge boobs are.

@Empecinado: I think you could have phrased that differently, as I can see how Eerie could take offense to that.


----------



## Eerie

AGHRMS said:


> @Eerie: I think what Empecinado is trying to say is that he's tired of seeing mostly big-chested women in advertisements, and hearing his friends, and I'd imagine the vocal majority of society, going on about how great huge boobs are.


I get that, but as a large chested female, I don't think that the men I've been with were shallow for enjoying that aspect of my body. I also think it's silly to say liking large chested women is shallow, when at the same time you mention that being small chested is possibly better because large breasts can sag. (any breast size can sag with age)

I know that a majority of men ...fuck men and women will be shallow when it comes to things like breast/penis size. I know that sometimes I'm stereotyped as a "slut" just because I'm large chested. But surgery aside, it's not like breast size is something one can control. 

*shrugs* I didn't take offense but I was curious about his opinion.


----------



## LinaLove

My personal preference as a girl is that I would rather have smaller to middle sized breasts rather than really big ones. Bigger ones are harder to deal with, and since I have a smaller figure, they would be disproportional to the rest of my body.
I asked my friend what his opinion is on it:
He said he likes smaller breasts on women, because he likes more innocent cute looking girls and they are generally portrayed with smaller breasts. He's not fond of the sexy part image girl, so the "ass and tits" type doesn't excite him much.


----------



## Michael82

The fact that it got to 25 pages says enough about the average man's perception about women and curves...:laughing:


----------



## Ubuntu

The ultimate female attractor is a big, and I mean HUGE,.......































































heart.


----------



## AGHRMS

Eerie said:


> I get that, but as a large chested female, I don't think that the men I've been with were shallow for enjoying that aspect of my body. I also think it's silly to say liking large chested women is shallow, when at the same time you mention that being small chested is possibly better because large breasts can sag. (any breast size can sag with age)
> 
> I know that a majority of men ...fuck men and women will be shallow when it comes to things like breast/penis size. I know that sometimes I'm stereotyped as a "slut" just because I'm large chested. But surgery aside, it's not like breast size is something one can control.
> 
> *shrugs* I didn't take offense but I was curious about his opinion.


It isn't shallow to enjoy the physical features of your SO, so long as that isn't all that you enjoy. Of course, it's silly.

Well, that doesn't sound very fair (yes, yes, I know, "life" and all that) :/


----------



## Kelly617

gravitycantforget said:


> I just thought that a lot of men will go with a girl who is basically well stacked - with big tits and not much else going for her...is this kind of weird as surely more emphasis should be on the vagina...maybe because big breasts are an obvious sign of femininity that they are the number 1 thing men are interested in...
> 
> I think I could look at tits all my life but not pussy - maybe its just me though!


From my experience, this isn't really true.

AT FIRST, the guy notices the rack. Especially if it's particularly big and perky and well displayed. But I think as soon as all of the rest of her is taken into account, boob size takes a bit of a back seat. 

I don't have big boobs. They're a 32 C, but I'm pretty slim, so they're fairly modest C's. I mean, I can get them to look fairly eyecatching if I want to (right bra, right shirt, right neckline)...but they're pretty unimpressive besides that. Still, I very rarely have any issue getting a guy's attention over the girls who seem to have nothing to offer apart from an impressive set of tits.

So yeah, on first glance, "wow, check out the rack on that one"...but if a guy is interested in anything more than a quick once over, they generally don't mind what size your boobs are.

Also, vaginas are not pretty. XD Boobs are pretty, vaginas are...realllllly weird looking. XD I think it goes the same for dicks. Face, arms, chests, legs, bums...all yummy. Dicks...yeah...not exactly the most photogenic of bodyparts. XD


----------



## Promethea

just noticed this is 25 pages. amazed, considering theres a pretty simple answer - some guys like large breasts, others like small breasts. some guys like them completely flat, some like them h0000ge. there should be a dr seuss rhyme for this. some like them low hanging, some like them to defy gravity.. some like them fake, others like them natural.. ive even seen fetish sites for extremely saggy ones.. and flat chests that look like a boys. in my exp, our socialization and personal exp seem to influence it more than some innate genetic drive. ive just seen these little quirks too much in most everyone to think that all x prefer y. thats ridiculous.


----------



## William I am

@Kelly617: I disagree about vaginas being not-pretty. I like looking at them more than at breasts. And they're a lot more fun for me in the long run.


----------



## Kelly617

William I am said:


> @Kelly617: I disagree about vaginas being not-pretty. I like looking at them more than at breasts. And they're a lot more fun for me in the long run.


Lol, that's very cool. I'd much rather a guy thought vagina's were pretty, but I just can't see it. XD Plus, most of it is kind of useless, there's one very tiny little spot that I'm quite appreciative of, but the rest just kind of gets in the way.


----------



## Hokahey

Empecinado said:


> It is nothing personal at all. I was simply commenting on how the media has altered perceptions to a degree where the expected/demanded ideal is disproportionate to the average. It is when someone has been quite obviously been influenced by an irrational notion. Personally, attraction is more overall, rather than specifically looking at one certain gender specific feature.


Is media "altering" perception though or are we altering media to give us that perception?

I mean the media is all about money, and they will chase it, they will chase trends, I mean when baywatch came out and Pamela Anderson's fame rose a ton, well what do you think media was thinking? Obviously there's a "reason", or even if it wasn't what they "think" it is, they notice trends. 

Also don't give media more power than it deserves by saying it alters perception in the first place. People are responsible (for the most part) of their own perceptions. It's easy to blame the media, but in reality we are the ones that give those trends to the media to feed on, aka (the fame obsession). This is why we now have "news" articles about Brittany Spears going to a grocery store and shopping and she complained to the manager about something, because people actually care and are so obsessed with stars and media is just collecting the revenue. /facepalm


----------



## Hokahey

Liking a physical feature on another person's body doesn't make someone shallow, just human. The value placement on such a thing is where shallowness/depth comes in.


----------



## scarygirl

Big tits are very overrated everywhere. But if you talk to real men...hum, I don't know, I think real men don't care that much about big tits and looking like Pamela Anderson. Of course that kind of women exists, and there are men who like them, and it's all okay for me, i don't think they are being brainwashed or something, but they are not ALL the menin Earth.


----------



## Promethea

scarygirl said:


> Big tits are very overrated everywhere. But if you talk to real men...hum, I don't know, I think real men don't care that much about big tits and looking like Pamela Anderson. Of course that kind of women exists, and there are men who like them, and it's all okay for me, i don't think they are being brainwashed or something, but they are not ALL the menin Earth.


the societal conditioning could be the only thing responsible for making them prefer fake tits. however big tits exist in nature and can be one of the types men prefer without solely blaming 'brainwashing.' all different shapes and sizes of bodies and breasts exist in nature, and its normal for any of those to be considered attractive -- i think clear up to the point they are very unhealthy, very underweight, very overweight. and even then there are personal preferences formed that can make people desire those types as well.


----------



## scarygirl

Promethea said:


> the societal conditioning could be the only thing responsible for making them prefer fake tits. however big tits exist in nature and can be one of the types men prefer without solely blaming 'brainwashing.' all different shapes and sizes of bodies and breasts exist in nature, and its normal for any of those to be considered attractive -- i think clear up to the point they are very unhealthy, very underweight, very overweight. and even then there are personal preferences formed that can make people desire those types as well.


I don't know any man that preffers "fake tits" really, that makes no sense in my opinion unless it's a kinda fetish for you. I was just saying that there are men who like big tits, and men who don't, and there are women who do and who don't; it's a world of choices. I was talking of natural breasts, I was not speaking particularly about surgically modificated breasts.


----------



## Promethea

scarygirl said:


> I don't know any man that preffers "fake tits" really, that makes no sense in my opinion unless it's a kinda fetish for you. I was just saying that there are men who like big tits, and men who don't, and there are women who do and who don't; it's a world of choices. I was talking of natural breasts, I was not speaking particularly about surgically modificated breasts.


well then i dont understand what brainwashing has to do with this preference you speak of that exists without fake body parts. and yes there are plenty who prefer augmented breasts, and they learn that they are 'better' because they are common in porn, where they are seen as perkier than the natural breast. (too bad they feel like hard rubber though : P )


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci

MonieJ said:


> Well for the boob lovers
> these things are put up there to give nutrients to our offspring :wink:



Sure, they are.

But runaway sexual selection is only alright in our society because we don't have the same pressures of other species. Disproportionate breasts have no sound biological reason to exist. They are essentially a mutation. A gross one if you ask me.

Boobs do not have to be large to produce milk and honestly would probably speak of better health if they were in the correct proportion. 

I hate how women are defined by their viewable sexual parts. You'll never catch me walking down the street checking for penis sizes.


----------



## Versatile Leader

mrkedi said:


> ^ Self-prophecy. Use some logic.


The reason why we are having this discussion in the first place is because of lust. Lol when a person sees the big tits mostly he is not going to think of the personality of the woman but he will lust after the woman's breasts " l want her". When that comes in the mind then comes the action to fulfil what the flesh desires- the breasts. Then the men approaches the woman and seduces her with the intent to please the flesh(mind's desires). Then afterwards the woman finds out she was used the reason is the men was not after the personality but after the breast. So on this thread when a man says he likes a woman with big tits, small, medim e.t. c the action is caused by lust not love. I am guilty of this aswell - lust. :sad:


----------



## Versatile Leader

Eerie said:


> This _has_ to be a joke......


I have always wondered how women can get lied to easily by men. But l now I 
understand now it is lack of knowledge about men. To understand how some men think, when a woman wears a mini skirt which reveals her legs when a guy approaches her in the street it is not he thought " wow this girl is beautiful I want to know her heart" it is because he saw the legs thought in his mind " wow this girl has nice legs l want them" then he approaches her says sweet words like how beautiful you are and that he would like to get to know you e. t. c but what has driven that is lust for the legs. Then one day it happens what he always wanted that is to have sex with the woman because of the lust of the flesh. Then the man is left disatisfied after this event and he goes dumps the woman looks for another woman to fulfil another lust. The cycle goes on and on until one day he realizes he needs to settle down have kids e. t. c. Mostly it is because he has controlled the lust or he got fed up or he genuinely want to be married. But if he has not controlled it then one day when you marry this type of man it will kick in( the lust) and he will begin the cycle again to fulfil another lust - find another woman. 

Many things with regards to this thread are driven by lust. 

The reason l said a woman with small breasts is good for the long term is that many men would not approach the woman based by the lust of eyes. Mostly men do not look into the heart If they did do you think women would be having breasts implants?


----------



## Eerie

Versatile Leader said:


> I have always wondered how women can get lied to easily by men. But l now I
> understand now it is lack of knowledge about men. To understand how some men think, when a woman wears a mini skirt which reveals her legs when a guy approaches her in the street it is not he thought " wow this girl is beautiful I want to know her heart" it is because he saw the legs thought in his mind " wow this girl has nice legs l want them" then he approaches her says sweet words like how beautiful you are and that he would like to get to know you e. t. c but what has driven that is lust for the legs. Then one day it happens what he always wanted that is to have sex with the woman because of the lust of the flesh. Then the man is left disatisfied after this event and he goes dumps the woman looks for another woman to fulfil another lust. The cycle goes on and on until one day he realizes he needs to settle down have kids e. t. c. Mostly it is because he has controlled the lust or he got fed up or he genuinely want to be married. But if he has not controlled it then one day when you marry this type of man it will kick in( the lust) and he will begin the cycle again to fulfil another lust - find another woman.
> 
> Many things with regards to this thread are driven by lust.
> 
> The reason l said a woman with small breasts is good for the long term is that many men would not approach the woman based by the lust of eyes. Mostly men do not look into the heart If they did do you think women would be having breasts implants?



There are so many stereotypes here it's not worth my time.


----------



## Versatile Leader

OwLY said:


> So what I'm gathering from this thread is that it might just be impossible to objectively and logically debate whether or not "big tits" are a good thing.
> 
> Though for the record, I could care less what size they are. :mellow:


They are good if the woman who has them is ruly or knows to control herself. If she does not know to control her own desires then men will just use her and it is not good for the man who will marry her. Why should you trust in something that has no fixed orbit?


----------



## Eerie

Versatile Leader said:


> They are good if the woman who has them is ruly or knows to control herself. If she does not know to control her own desires then men will just use her and it is not good for the man who will marry her. Why should you trust in something that has no fixed orbit?


Why are you acting so sexist? A woman is large chested thus she's stupid and lets men use her, and she must not be able to control herself? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## AndreaRenee

I wish I had smaller breasts. Back pain always, it's hard to find bras my size, bras wear out quickly, they're not perky.
Not completely saggy either, but it's impossible to have naturally large breasts that are perky. It makes me feel gross.


----------



## William I am

Narcissist said:


> There are certain types of fetishes.
> Attraction to Big Breasts is one of them.
> Not the ultimate.


This ^ Is the answer to this thread.

I would say smiles are the ultimate attractor.


----------



## William I am

SassyPJs24 said:


> This hurts my feelings!!!!


Don't worry about it. He's just being a dick. 

Yes, lots of women with big breasts attract a bajillion guys and some of them are easily manipulated. Fortunately "lots" is not nearly as many as "all". "Some" of "lots" is even fewer.


----------



## Tony Davies

No I have never understood the fascination some men and women have with breast size. Breast implants I think are a stupid caricature of a barbie doll. I mean what the? And secondly they're impractical as hell. Can't run or jump so what use would they be in a danger situation. Totally impractical.


----------



## SuperfineConcubine

ManhattanINTP said:


> @SuperfineConcubine regarding women controlling the size of their breasts. I've noticed women I know have grown at least 1-2 cup sizes on birth control. It takes a while, but at least the option is there.


Hmmm you might be on to something...


----------



## Eerie

I'm on BC...my boobs aren't any larger because of it. Although that's probably a good thing. ;P


----------



## Manhattan

Eerie said:


> I'm on BC...my boobs aren't any larger because of it. Although that's probably a good thing. ;P


Maybe it's not true then. Do you mind telling me how old you are and how long you've been on it?


----------



## Eerie

ManhattanINTP said:


> Maybe it's not true then. Do you mind telling me how old you are and how long you've been on it?


25, I've been on it now for hmmm.... almost 6 months straight. But even before this I've been on it off and on since the age of 16 or so.


----------



## Manhattan

Well, surely you have grown some since 16? I'm reading that based on the birth control, it can either cause fluid retention in the breasts or fatty deposits resulting in more permanent size increase. Probably something to do with the estrogen/progesterone ratio or total level. I know one of my friends that's experienced growth is taking a very high hormone pill due to severe irregularity. 

Either way, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Eerie

ManhattanINTP said:


> Well, surely you have grown some since 16? I'm reading that based on the birth control, it can either cause fluid retention in the breasts or fatty deposits resulting in more permanent size increase. Probably something to do with the estrogen/progesterone ratio or total level. I know one of my friends that's experienced growth is taking a very high hormone pill due to severe irregularity.
> 
> Either way, I'm not complaining.


I was a small B cup till I got pregnant with my daughter at 19. I'm a D now because of that. But I know that the size increase from pregnancy sometimes deflates somewhat after birth for some women. That's the only thing I know of that's natural and causes breasts to grow, but it's obviously not very practical ;P


----------



## Master Mind

Tony Davies said:


> No I have never understood the fascination some men and women have with breast size. Breast implants I think are a stupid caricature of a barbie doll. I mean what the? And secondly they're impractical as hell. Can't run or jump so what use would they be in a danger situation. Totally impractical.


This. So long as they're proportionate to her body, it's all good. It saddens me that some women get implants for the sole basis that their significant other would like it, or to attract men. If they don't like you as you are, then who needs them? I wouldn't waste time on anyone who is only interested in me for some physical attribute.


----------



## atsleepwalkingpace

Men like breasts because evolution made us that way. The same reason we like full lips and lustrous hair (blonde hair in particular) and white straight teeth and a thin waist combined with larger hips - they are all signs of health, and what does health mean? Yes, more babies. That's all evolution cares about and a healthy women is more likely to be fertile and successfully carry a child. Obviously now people can cheat the system, breast implants, collagen injections, hair dye, etc. Some people do go against this (men who prefer smaller breasts), that is people whose experiences have over-ridden their hard-wiring, but for the most part it isn't "personal taste", it's men.

P.S. On the blonde hair thing, men naturally like light blonde hair because (from an evolutionary stand point) it means the women is young. Blonde hair goes darker as we age (or if our health deteriorates) so if they have light blonde hair, they are young, healthy and of child-bearing age ----> more babies.


----------



## Promethea

atsleepwalkingpace said:


> P.S. On the blonde hair thing, men naturally like light blonde hair because (from an evolutionary stand point) it means the women is young. Blonde hair goes darker as we age (or if our health deteriorates) so if they have light blonde hair, they are young, healthy and of child-bearing age ----> more babies.


Then I guess all the regions that have predominantly black or very dark brown hair aren't the best breeding material - even though you'd be hard-pressed to find even -a- 'blonde' there, unless its someone whos not originally from there. Shit, I wonder how they picked the most fertile mate before they had blonde hair dye and tourists.

These theories are extremely short-sighted, and unproven to have any basis in reality whatsoever. 

Your little tidbit on men surpassing their genetic hardwiring, and being more headsy, to enjoy smaller tits is some left-field speculation on your part, and means absolutely nothing.

I have something else to add, and before I do, I am going to preface it with: I don't believe this theory. There is a theory that men will actually often prefer a smaller breast because it will maintain its 'perkiness' (an alleged sign of fertility) - which contradicts the theory of the larger breast being genetically superior (larger ones inevitably droop a bit more than the smaller). Both theories are "backed" (observations are made that people can prefer x, or y -- but then they make these stupid leaps to say its human nature dictating it with zero evidence of that) by evolutionary pseudo-science, and they contradict each other. I was a sociology major but even before then, and then after, I was very curious about this, and my conclusion was that these are all short-sighted theories that apply sometimes - at best. You could find arguments to support either side of this (perkiness represents fertility the most, or largeness represents fertility the most. The truth however, is that breast size only really has to do with a persons body type and not necessarily fertility - especially these days when women can have them augmented, and hormones in meat and dairy make young girls develop quicker). That said, I don't necessarily support the theory that "-all- men" prefer large breasts, either. The information is basically pretty random. You can find in it, support for whatever you are looking for.

You may find "conclusions" in these articles - but its all theory, and no -actual- conclusion. The most reasonable conclusion I have seen in any of these, is simply.. that it depends on the preference of _the individual_.

In -my- conclusion, the only conclusion, is that it depends on the preferences of the individual, which is the truth.


----------



## Master Mind

atsleepwalkingpace said:


> Men like breasts because evolution made us that way.


 _“For most of us, and especially for men, breasts are sexual ornaments—the crown jewels of femininity. *Yet this sexualized view of the breast is by no means universal*. *In a number of different cultures in Africa and the South Pacific, where women have gone about with their breasts uncovered since time immemorial, the breast has not taken on the predominantly erotic meaning it has in the West*. Non-Western cultures have their own fetishes—small feet in China, the nape of the neck in Japan, the buttocks in Africa and the Caribbean. In each instance, the sexually charged body part—what the French poet Mallarmé refers to as “the veiled erotic”—owes much of its fascination to full or partial concealment.

"_ _*The assumptions we Westerners take for granted about the breast prove especially arbitrary when we adopt a historical perspective* […]."_


----------



## Brian1

Give me a redhead or a brunette any day. 

P.S. On the blonde hair thing, men naturally like light blonde hair because (from an evolutionary stand point) it means the women is young. Blonde hair goes darker as we age (or if our health deteriorates) so if they have light blonde hair, they are young, healthy and of child-bearing age ----> more babies.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brian1

Give me a redhead or a brunette any day. Though I'll take what I can get, I think that blonde hair thing is overrated. 



atsleepwalkingpace said:


> P.S. On the blonde hair thing, men naturally like light blonde hair because (from an evolutionary stand point) it means the women is young. Blonde hair goes darker as we age (or if our health deteriorates) so if they have light blonde hair, they are young, healthy and of child-bearing age ----> more babies.


----------



## William I am

atsleepwalkingpace said:


> Men like breasts because evolution made us that way. The same reason we like full lips and lustrous hair (blonde hair in particular) and white straight teeth and a thin waist combined with larger hips - they are all signs of health, and what does health mean? Yes, more babies. That's all evolution cares about and a healthy women is more likely to be fertile and successfully carry a child. Obviously now people can cheat the system, breast implants, collagen injections, hair dye, etc. Some people do go against this (men who prefer smaller breasts), that is people whose experiences have over-ridden their hard-wiring, but for the most part it isn't "personal taste", it's men.
> 
> P.S. On the blonde hair thing, men naturally like light blonde hair because (from an evolutionary stand point) it means the women is young. Blonde hair goes darker as we age (or if our health deteriorates) so if they have light blonde hair, they are young, healthy and of child-bearing age ----> more babies.


This is fallacious - These "indicators of health" actually are not reliable indicators, so evolution hasn't been selecting for them. There have been multiple studies done on these things. We like [most of] these things, but they don't affect evolution because they have nothing to do with it. 
Also, hair turns white with age, so I don't understand the blonde attraction. I've never liked blondes. It just doesn't do anything for me. A brunette with light colored eyes though... gets me every time.


----------



## Tony Davies

Exactly right. I like small breasts and black hair. So much for blonde large breasted women being a universal preference.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

Promethea said:


> ...hormones in meat and dairy make young girls develop quicker...


This I've often found rather disturbing. When I was young, girls were fairly much stick-thin until around the 15-year-old mark. Nowadays I'm seeing some 11-year-olds that look like they are 16+, with breasts that are C- and D-cup.

Now, granted, some of them may be "padding" out their bra. Either hormonal or social pressure, the trend is concerning - definitely not something that I'm in favor of.

People can call me an old fuddy-duddy if they want. <_<


----------



## ficsci

Speaking of breasts, I have finally found a bra size that perfectly fits me. Now what is up with all the misconception of C-D cup being big? And what is up with most brands not having D cup bras with band size smaller than 34? Are we just victims of mass production? Are we not people with different body shapes? :sad: lol


----------



## Olena

Well...I do find them very attractive. Yes, very attractive. (do I even count since I'm not male? Is this a 'do all men like big tits' thing? if so, I should leave...)

Buuuut, I prefer in the C-small D cup range. Anything bigger is just...not for me.

I prefer the photo with her chest cropped out. Ginormous, unrealistically large breasts are a turn off.

I am not well-endowed though. The most I have is hips and a bubble butt. 
I have never had issues attracting men...so, I don't think women should be insecure about their chest size. Everyone has different taste.

Wow, 'everyone has different taste'. I spew cliches out too much.


----------



## Hokahey

Olena said:


> The most I have is hips and a bubble butt.


That's more attractive imo.....


----------



## Quinlan

The nicest biggest ta-tas ain't got nuthin' on a great ass! Or even a mediocre ass for that matter.


----------



## Quinlan

Olena said:


> The most I have is hips and a bubble butt.


I agree with @Hokahey


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

I just had a look at my big tits and though, yeah, i love you both, will you be mine forever!!


----------



## Hokahey

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I just had a look at my big tits and though, yeah, i love you both, will you be mine forever!!


don't lose weight.


----------



## Ephemerald

I'm not sure what to make of breasts or other culturally significant physical features. I find every inch of a woman's body attractive, rather some are simply categorized as "taboo." Physically I fancy hair, eyes and healthy teeth (dental family). On-topic, I find large breasts, especially those which are medically achieved, something of a turn-off. Simply something that you can hold in the cup of your hand is perfectly adequate. Above all, it's what's in your mind that counts. You can be the hottest vision to grace my sight, and then open your mouth to speak, sweeping all hope of arousal into the wind.


----------



## MissJordan

Olena said:


> I prefer the photo with her chest cropped out. Ginormous, unrealistically large breasts are a turn off.[/SIZE]


It's not necessarily that they're unrealistically ginormous.

More that they behave unnaturally...
...They look _inhuman_, defying gravity...


----------



## Luke

I have a more artistic appreciation for the female form than just focusing on breast size.


----------



## Rainbow

William I am said:


> Grotesquely large breasts? Seriously, no offense to her being an anomaly of nature, but those are friggin nasty. They look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy.
> 
> She kinda has a nice ass, but she's rail thin and has no hips. Pass.


this is really hideous! =(


----------



## Souljorn

here i was thinking i couldn't love boobs anymore then i already do n i find this video...


----------



## Richard

Souljorn said:


> here i was thinking i couldn't love boobs anymore then i already do n i find this video...


As much as I am capable of retaining my composure and ignoring most things, and as sad as this sounds, there’s something about breasts that short circuits every guard I have in place and renders me far less able to concentrate than normal. I’ve spent much time transcending my basic instincts, but in this area I require further training to obtain true immunity.


----------



## Rainbow

Alot of these replies show me how retarded men can be.


----------



## Souljorn

Rainbow said:


> Alot of these replies show me how retarded men can be.


I loved reading your comment and then I scroll down to your signature lmao


----------



## antiant




----------



## Souljorn

i'm officially jealous of this man, he grabs 1000 boobs in this video, truly a modern day robin boob


----------



## OLaLa

34D right here


----------



## 28649

I may wish I had bigger tits, but I can't see how they would be the ultimate female attractor. I mean if a guy wanted to see big tits he could just hit up a strip club


----------



## MXZCCT

OLaLa said:


> 34D right here


That's what they all say.


----------



## OLaLa

This girl right here has killer curves. That's why she is frustrated when her dates weren't working out. 




MXZCCT said:


> That's what they all say.


----------



## lib

The first that attracts my attention in a woman after her face is her legs... more specific her thighs. As for breasts - I'd say small, natural looking breasts.
I read somewhere that guys who drink a lot tend to prefer big breasts and teetotalers prefer small breasts. There must be some truth in this as before I became a teetotaler I was more into slightly chubby, relatively big breasted girls.


----------



## Richard

lib said:


> The first that attracts my attention in a woman after her face is her legs... more specific her thighs. As for breasts - I'd say small, natural looking breasts.
> I read somewhere that guys who drink a lot tend to prefer big breasts and teetotalers prefer small breasts. There must be some truth in this as before I became a teetotaler I was more into slightly chubby, relatively big breasted girls.


To somewhat counter your theory, whilst I am in no position to have any preferences whatsoever and find most sizes attractive, I don’t drink alcohol at all but I do have a penchant for relatively large-ish breasts. It’s a superficial thing but as I mentioned before it seems my brain is hardwired.


----------



## lib

REEPER said:


> To somewhat counter your theory, whilst I am in no position to have any preferences whatsoever and find most sizes attractive,
> I don’t drink alcohol at all but I do have a penchant for relatively large-ish breasts. It’s a superficial thing but as I mentioned before it seems my brain is hardwired.


It's not my theory. A few years after I stopped drinking (19) I read about it in a magazine/newspaper and more recently in a book by Allan & Barbara Pease (Why men don't listen and women can't read maps).


----------



## MXZCCT

I find that nipple piercings on medium/small breasts really get my attention. Nothing too gaudy, just something simple. I find the meaning behind the piercings very....unique. As if "yeah, mainstream entertainment signifies large breasts, but what I got is a class all in its own. I dare you to disagree."


----------



## LittleHawk

MXZCCT said:


> I find that nipple piercings on medium/small breasts really get my attention. Nothing too gaudy, just something simple. I find the meaning behind the piercings very....unique. As if "yeah, mainstream entertainment signifies large breasts, but what I got is a class all in its own. I dare you to disagree."


I'm female and not sexually attracted to women so whether my view counts I don't know. But I totally agree, I think large breasts and nipple piercing is just a bit over the top.


----------



## kudi

> Results showed that *the initial visual fixation* (occurring within 200 ms from the start of each 5 s test) *involved either the breasts or the waist*. Both these body areas received more first fixations than the face or the lower body (pubic area and legs).* Men looked more often and for longer at the breasts*, irrespective of the WHR of the images. *However, men rated images with an hourglass shape and a slim waist (0.7 WHR) as most attractive, irrespective of breast size.* These results provide quantitative data on eye movements that occur during male judgments of the attractiveness of female images, and indicate that assessments of the female hourglass figure probably occur very rapidly.


Source: Eye-tracking of men's preferences for waist-t... [Arch Sex Behav. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## MXZCCT

kudi said:


> Source: Eye-tracking of men's preferences for waist-t... [Arch Sex Behav. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI


For me its not so much breasts as it is a womans ass/hips. I love the way a certain womans walk can naturally affect the motion of the ass/hips. If a girl is trying to draw attention is a turn off.


----------



## MXZCCT

Accidental repeat.


----------



## 3053

:]]

,,,,,,


----------



## bionic

Yeah... this thread makes me happy that I no longer run without a bra.


----------



## William I am

MXZCCT said:


> A womans best "asset" is the approx. 6 inch space between her ears. I dated girls who had amazing bodies, but bodies only go so far.


Are not brains a part of the body? Heh. Both have their limitations. I am visualizing a Vinn diagram.



Souljorn said:


> i think you meant to quote me here lol. I think 12:20 mark was a tranny lol. I was kind of hypnotized by the whole boob grabbing thing, if you go to our ENTP home forum I added where I found that video at on the thread "famous people who might be ENTPs" it was a very entertaining cracked piece.


Haha, yes! I did mean to quote you. Or to respond so close in time to your post that it was obvious. Whups. I haven't seen the page. I'll have to take a look.



bionic said:


> Yeah... this thread makes me happy that I no longer run without a bra.


And that makes many of us sad 



MXZCCT said:


> For me its not so much breasts as it is a womans ass/hips. I love the way a certain womans walk can naturally affect the motion of the ass/hips. If a girl is trying to draw attention is a turn off.


My god. I know. Like zoning out, risking public embarrassment, addiction level. 
This morning I was buying a breakfast burrito. Two very fit girls and their large athlete boyfriends were standing at the counter in front of me. Despite the fact that both boyfriends were facing away from the counter and directly at me, I couldn't help but ogle when one of the girls repeatedly arched her back juuust so. 
Gah. And there's this very sensual girl in my pe class who moves her hips and ass so sinuously that I just want to jump on her in the middle of class. She realizes this, and enjoys making me squirm. And we're both dating people. Explain that to me. (don't, it's a rhetorical statement).

Breasts are nice. Sensitive breasts are very nice. Biggish sensitive breasts are extremely nice. And a nice ass wins every time. Breasts mean little without a nice ass.

And - piercings? Doesn't matter what size they're on, I don't really like them. I'm very much a "love what you got" sort of person, so tattoos and piercings in general rub me the wrong way.

PS Thank god for Opera being such a great browser. Just hit alt+left instead of control+left to edit a word and watched my entire post disappear, then reappear. So so nice!


----------



## Resolution

bionic said:


> Yeah... this thread makes me happy that I no longer run without a bra.


Victory 0_____0


----------



## bionic

Btmangan said:


> Victory 0_____0


You're not allowed to run with me.



William I am said:


> And that makes many of us sad


Good thing it's working then. I love to crush the hopes and expectations of many.


----------



## MXZCCT

bionic said:


> You're not allowed to run with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it's working then. I love to crush the hopes and expectations of many.


God damn. You go girl. Its good to see this attitude every now and then.


----------



## bionic

MXZCCT said:


> God damn. You go girl. Its good to see this attitude every now and then.


What attitude? This is my everyday speech.... lol


----------



## Resolution

bionic said:


> You're not allowed to run with me.


I'm more of a punching bag guy anyhow. 

In any case, it's a multi-faceted victory, in some degree a celebration of the freedom of the human spirit. It stretches beyond mere perviness, I assure you. 

*Hides behind eloquence*


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson

Mulberries said:


> I have big ones and believe me, they attract a lot of attention. I can go an entire winter without any man even looking at me and then once the warm weather comes along (no more coats) I start getting free coffees, discounts, requests for phone numbers, dates, sex, etc.
> 
> Is it the kind of attention I want? Absolutely not! If someone only wants me because of my tits, then I don't want them.


Oh stfu you do want it, admit it.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson

napoleon227 said:


> For what it's worth, I always preferred small breasts and tall women, but no one I've been with was like that. It doesn't really matter that much to me, not that superficial. But I wanted to mention my preference just so y'all know that not every man prefers large breasts.


Hope you can reproduce because most tall women need a taller guy.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson

PeteTheZombie said:


> hmmm........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you tell me what denise milani's main feature is!


photoshop!


----------



## bionic

Btmangan said:


> I'm more of a punching bag guy anyhow.
> 
> In any case, it's a multi-faceted victory, in some degree a celebration of the freedom of the human spirit. It stretches beyond mere perviness, I assure you.
> 
> *Hides behind eloquence*


Next you're going to serenade me with Shakespeare quotes:

So excellent a king; that was, to this,
Hyperion to a satyr; so loving to my mother
That he might not beteem the winds of heaven
_Visit her face too roughly_. Heaven and earth!
Must I remember? why, _she would hang on him_,
_As if increase of appetite had grown
By what it fed on_: and yet, within a month--

*is onto you* roud:


----------



## Empecinado

Popinjay said:


> Ran across this today in an annoying daily e-mail from Newegg. This is what I meant by how toned female arms between slim and body-builder level drive me...crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very PG, so I figured it'd be alright to post it.
> 
> Arm > Tits...for me, anyway.


Two of my friends love arms. I never saw the fascination. Although it is about as rational as legs and I love women when women cross their legs. THIGHS.


----------



## Popinjay

Empecinado said:


> Two of my friends love arms. I never saw the fascination. Although it is about as rational as legs and I love women when women cross their legs. THIGHS.


I love armpits, too...but not in a fetish kind of way. I have no desire to smell/lick/etc. them, although I'd happily do it if a girl wanted it. I just think they look sexy. In that picture, the armpits drive me as crazy as the biceps/triceps/shoulders and the tris are what really make me crazy...sexiest part of a girl's arm.

I'm indifferent to forearms...somewhat indifferent to calves. Thighs are very sexy, however.


----------



## Empecinado

Popinjay said:


> I love armpits, too...but not in a fetish kind of way. I have no desire to smell/lick/etc. them, although I'd happily do it if a girl wanted it. I just think they look sexy. In that picture, the armpits drive me as crazy as the biceps/triceps/shoulders and the tris are what really make me crazy...sexiest part of a girl's arm.
> 
> I'm indifferent to forearms...somewhat indifferent to calves. Thighs are very sexy, however.


Interesting, I doubt I would want to lick a girl's armpit. It is obviously due to the woman's perspiration/pheromone, though. I can see why. 

I agree thighs are sexier than calves.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I'm surprised that this thread still lives. In all honesty, I'm a leg man.


----------



## Woot44

Big breasts do nothing for me. "More than a mouthful" is a waste. To a point. I am just not at all attracted beyond, say, a 34B or 36. 36 is pushing it. I don't need them shoved up out there for all the world to see. One woman years ago was huge, fell off to the side of her chest. TOTAL turn off. I also have never been with a woman who had implants. That would never work either. I just seem to be attracted to "naturals".  And I am NOT shallow. My attraction to her goes way beyond her looks. But for the sake of this thread ...


----------



## Oleas

I have small breasts (32/34B) but a 0.7 waist to hip ratio and a nice butt (it's my pride! lol) and as time goes by I've realized I care less and less about my boob size because my proportions are harmonious and it looks good altogether. And I think that's the most important thing: *proportions*. Huge boobs on a small frame won't look as good as the same size on a taller girl and vice versa. Same for the shape, nipple width and position play a huge role in how good the breasts look (but that's a conversation for another time lol)
:tongue:


----------



## MXZCCT

Oleas said:


> I have small breasts (32/34B) but a 0.7 waist to hip ratio and a nice butt (it's my pride! lol) and as time goes by I've realized I care less and less about my boob size because my proportions are harmonious and it looks good altogether. And I think that's the most important thing: *proportions*. Huge boobs on a small frame won't look as good as the same size on a taller girl and vice versa. Same for the shape, nipple width and position play a huge role in how good the breasts look (but that's a conversation for another time lol)
> :tongue:


Agreed.

10char


----------



## Souljorn




----------



## AgAu

Souljorn said:


>


I've watched that 15 times now and still can't fold a shirt worth a crap.


----------



## MXZCCT

AgAu said:


> I've watched that 15 times now and still can't fold a shirt worth a crap.


Wait. She's folding a shirt?


.......... I didn't even notice.


All joking aside. She is not attractive whatsoever. At the end you can see other videos posted of her, and her face just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Souljorn

MXZCCT said:


> Wait. She's folding a shirt?
> 
> 
> .......... I didn't even notice.
> 
> 
> All joking aside. She is not attractive whatsoever. At the end you can see other videos posted of her, and her face just doesn't cut it for me.


i thought this thread was about boobies.....






ooops wrong video

here's the right one


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Nomenclature said:


> It disgusts me to know that there actually are men like that and people who will judge a man on his girlfriend/wife/whatever's appearance. :|


What? You mean you don't judge what your partner looks like? Do you have any standards at all? I think that everyone has the right to decline an offer based on looks. I do it all the time, nor will I apologize for it.


----------



## Nomenclature

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> What? You mean you don't judge what your partner looks like? Do you have any standards at all? I think that everyone has the right to decline an offer based on looks. I do it all the time, nor will I apologize for it.


I said nothing about declining an offer based on appearance; I was talking about when someone dates someone attractive or rich as a trophy to flaunt to their friends.

Yeah, I would prefer that someone I date is physically attractive, but I would never want "your boyfriend is hot" to be the only thing I hear about him, nor do I consider it a compliment for me. I'd rather hear something about his character and how well we fit each other.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Nomenclature said:


> I said nothing about declining an offer based on appearance; I was talking about when someone dates someone attractive or rich as a trophy to flaunt to their friends.
> 
> Yeah, I would prefer that someone I date is physically attractive, but I would never want "your boyfriend is hot" to be the only thing I hear about him, nor do I consider it a compliment for me. I'd rather hear something about his character and how well we fit each other.


Ooooh this makes so much more sense!


----------



## rocknroll_lover

I personally don't care to view myself as an object to men. I find it vulgar and shallow. Actually when I run into men that view me that way it actually majorly makes me cringe.


----------



## Sara Torailles

I dated someone with that feature. I admit I liked them, but I wanted to break up with her 2 months into the relationship because she didn't give me nearly enough attention. And I had to struggle to keep away from her. I would try to ignore her for a week or so just for her to be given enough space.

I liked her for her honesty, assertiveness, and I admired her gregariousness. The breasts were just a plus.

However, she slowly broke my heart and crushed my self-esteem with her distance. I'm much better off without her, and being free from that lonely prison made me realize that I've gained the desire and the courage to go after someone else.

She's cute, shy, and I really want to get to know her, since I can feel in my gut that we would have a lot in common. I haven't felt this brave before, and I want to jump in. Worst case scenario, I get rejected, but this time, I know I have the strength to keep going on.

Breast size isn't the ultimate attractor for me. I like to give a good grope no matter how big they are, and skinny people still have a few flabby spots. Like their tummies. I like to feel the flab on tummies, but a lot of women are insecure about that, which makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Sai

i prefer medium, small breast than huge ones. If they are too big i think its kind of grotesque. Thats my taste but a lot of guys do dig huge boobs.


----------



## nrcoggin

Maybe I was dropped on my head or something, but I prefer smaller breasts.


----------



## Death Persuades

Noooooo. No. No. No. No. No. 

I hate big breasts.


----------



## android654

Souljorn said:


> i thought this thread was about boobies.....


Normally I hate the internet, but sometimes, just sometimes, you find something awesome.


----------



## android654

ElectricSparkle said:


> Wow, a C cup looks strangely big to you? That's just.... strange to me, even by horribly-fitted bra standards.
> 
> Of course, by properly-fitted standards, it's downright mindboggling.


It's not that they look strangely big, but rather that they don't grab my attention. They have a null-effect on me.



Promethea said:


> A blind person who has their hands tied above their head can still achieve orgasm having no clue what the person looks like or feels like.. if its a blind woman, a nice sized dick would probably do the job better than like, a crayola marker..
> 
> A dick certainly feels better than someone's fingers. Fingers are small and bony.. a dick is made to play that role better. It doesn't even matter what it really looks like, its merely the size for the purpose of fitting in there right.


I still think my point has merit. If it is wrong to marginalize a body part and deem it not okay to criticize then isn't it logical to extend that to all other segregated body parts? Seems only logical, when talking about sex, that if you subscribe to the-whole-package mentality for one sex then it should be applicable for the other. At the end of the day I have no stake in it--my dick's the only one I interact with--but I just don't think it's fair to say not to criticize one sexual organ as attractive or not, but it is okay to do so for the other.



> I don't really buy into v.i. anyway. I guess according to socionics, different types look a certain way and we are most attracted to those of our quadras, particularly the dual. I don't see this actually happening in reality. I think I have mostly dated alphas and I'm clearly not even of the alpha quadra..
> 
> I would say that a lot of attraction isn't a complete mystery though.. I mean of course theres some actual psychology to attraction (not pseudo-psych like typology), and psychology can be explained to some extent. Is a lot of it a mystery to us, sure -- but can we just never know why we are attracted to the things we're attracted to? I see no reason to think that. I'm getting a bit of deja vu here and I'm wondering how much of this I have already said though (to you)?
> 
> Sure, and you know I agree with this.. and I know plenty who do fall outside of it. I think its largely individualized (I think one can find [individual] explanations for those at least in part, too).


I know, in my case, my sexual attractions are highly rooted in my psychology and my childhood. I have "types" in that they stem from some place personal and psychologically rooted in my memory. I have very few influences from society in terms of my likes.

I have a feeling that this is more of a running monologue you have rather than a rehashing of convos with me.



> This did cross my mind as a possibility when I was thinking about it actually. I think I get that to some extent.


Most guys I know, when talking about women, throughout my life, sound like parrots from E!, SPIKE, or Cosmo. Very few original things to say or diverging from a set path that mirrors everyone around them. However, the Jessica-Rabbit standard has been set with most and they will search for a Scarlet Johannson(SP?) lookalike as the standard for what a woman _should_ be--"stacked."



> For some reason I have noticed a lot of college-aged guys go for petite. I have some ideas about it.. but I don't think its exactly uncommon -- at least not anymore. But, admittedly its just more of my speculation about the -why- of different attractions.


Outliers for sure, as I'm always the odd man out in this kind of conversation with other guys. Personally, I've got quite the history with crack-skinny, which is where it stems from for the most part, other times it's really just aesthetic--there's just better overall shape and symmetry with less mass.



> I still wonder a lot, whats at the root of the words chosen for brevity. I think that people don't analyze it and intend for it to sound offensive typically, but if you examine the culture it comes from, there are a lot of prejudices underlying the themes.


That's just it, no one is thinking about it. Can you imagine how exhausting language would become if we had to consider everyone's feelings behind each statement? There's no time for it, not want. Sure, themes are relevant to the cultures they're born in, but if we're going to label society as the enemy, we have to take into account the many faces of any one society, the pockets with in them, the sub-pockets, the groups, the niches, and then the individuals that house those many sub-groups. Our media holds a responsibility for some of society's views, sure, but the ultimate determining factor on what we choose arises from person-to-person interaction. That being said, the internet and mobile tech is diluting that to where the world is overrun with Id monsters that have no fucking filters and are trading real society for a tailored one, which makes living in a country a chore since everyone feels like a foreigner.




> With most women, it seems the grass is always greener and its a challenge for most of them to accept their body as-is. You name it, whatever it is, chances are they think it could be improved upon in some way. I don't have one close female acquaintance even, or family member who doesn't -hate- some completely nice looking body part.. That bothers me greatly. And it seems like their mothers pass it onto them a lot.. the lack of self-acceptance.
> 
> Exceptions, sure.. I was just watching some documentary on morbidly obese women who are gaining on purpose, and making hundreds of dollars selling just clips of them eating junk food on the internet, and this one lady says she has always loved having a big round figure and wants it even bigger and rounder.. She used to stuff pillows in her clothing and I guess rub it.
> 
> I'd say this isn't common, though. I think more people fall into shame rather than acceptance. I'd suspect even at the root of many of this lady's fans is some underlying shame coming out of a fat-phobic culture. To allow oneself to completely lose control and just gain hundreds of lbs, being completely hedonistic and eating an entire jar of peanut butter in a batch of brownies (with piles ice cream on top).. its like some *extreme* counter-culture reaction to the dominant cultural thin fetish, I'd think.


This isn't a woman's issue, not even a culturally-relevant issue. There are those in the most tribal of cultures, the most removed from external influence, whom are subject to the whims and desires of others and make themselves in order to fit that mold. Women complain about their asses being flat. Men complain about their arms being too thin. Women think their shoulders are too broad. Men think their faces look like road maps. Women hate the way their vagina looks. Men think their intersex if their dick doesn't touch their knees. In today's world, pressure over every little thing is distributed pretty evenly, women get attacked a little more one one side, men on the other, black people admonished over one thing, white people over another--society loves to make people hate themselves. However, even with that in mind, there's nothing inherently wrong with having a preference for B cups over D cups, just like there's nothing wrong with wanting Mandingo over the average. Whether it is a product of society or not, which can only be determined on an individual basis, the damage is done. The only hope anybody has is to find the outliers that link up with them, because, this shit, it ain't gonna change for the better.


----------



## Brown93

big butt is better


----------



## monemi

ElectricSparkle said:


> Wow, a C cup looks strangely big to you? That's just.... strange to me, even by horribly-fitted bra standards.
> 
> Of course, by properly-fitted standards, it's downright mindboggling.


So, the one on the left is a B cup or a C cup? I call that a B. Sort of like puberty was never completed.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## android654

monemi said:


> So, the one on the left is a B cup or a C cup? I call that a B. Sort of like puberty was never completed.
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Not really. There are women that never even get that big. If there's one thing that I do see as an effect of this kind of "interest" is that it coerces people into considering what this woman did. She didn't _need_ surgery because there wasn't anything wrong with her, but many women get augmentation for this very reason--someone says they're not "developed" enough. At the end of the day, no matter the size, they're just tits.


----------



## monemi

android654 said:


> Not really. There are women that never even get that big. If there's one thing that I do see as an effect of this kind of "interest" is that it coerces people into considering what this woman did. She didn't _need_ surgery because there wasn't anything wrong with her, but many women get augmentation for this very reason--someone says they're not "developed" enough. At the end of the day, no matter the size, they're just tits.


Not really what? Not really a B? Or are you taking issue with the development joke? Cause those are pretty similar to my size, hence I call them a B cup. If you can't make fun of yourself, what can you make fun of?


----------



## android654

monemi said:


> Not really what? Not really a B? Or are you taking issue with the development joke? Cause those are pretty similar to my size, hence I call them a B cup. If you can't make fun of yourself, what can you make fun of?


Ah, my bad, I didn't know there was an inside to that joke. I was just saying that she was fine as she was--there's no need for enhancement.


----------



## WolfStar

How the fuck do y'all manage to talk about boobs for thirteen pages...

Boobs. We like 'em.

Done.


----------



## Parking fine

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Media hype is a lot to do with it. A lot of celebrities and models with big boobs are hyped up as on a pedestal and 'higher' than those with average or small busts (especially seen as better than us "ordinary" women).
> 
> There's not a lot of variety in 'lad's mags'/porn and it's becoming more noticeable on general magazine covers, advertisements and the entertainment industry.
> 
> Sad really. Women come in all shapes and sizes, colours, nationalities but it seems the 'American standard' (of blonde hair, blue eyes, tall, big boobs, long legs etc etc) is only really celebrated.
> 
> Edit: I really laugh when men talk about whether they are leg/breast or butt men and then complain about women objectifiying them and the being shallowest gender. I mean, that's just funny.
> 
> I usually feel pretty happy when a bloke says that anyway because I know they will not look at me and generally won't objectify me. I haven't got any nice any of those so at least they won't be perving on me!
> :laughing:


Lad mags/porn is pretty far from definitive of what guys like, I'm an expert on this matter because I have a penis.


While I wouldn't say guys like women of all shapes in sizes equally, but there can be a pretty diverse range, from big thick black women, to stick figure tall blondies, buxom brunette latinas, and petit bow legged asians. I really don't think we celebrate an 'American standard' anymore. 
In fact the only people really seem to exclusively prefer the marilyn monroe type look tends to be other women, grandpas, and the KKK. Its just boring and vanilla.

Only ugly men complain about being objectified.


----------



## electricky

monemi said:


> (boobie pic)


Just an educated guess here, but I'd say she'd be a correctly fitted 30D in the left pic, maybe a 32 if she's tall (and more of a 30GG at the right.) She probably did wear something like a 34B before, as a lot of women still add 2-4 inches to their band, but I kind of doubt she was a true B.

(See my revolutionary boobie fitting thread for more mind blowing stuffs..... )


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Parking fine said:


> Lad mags/porn is pretty far from definitive of what guys like, I'm an expert on this matter because I have a penis.
> 
> 
> While I wouldn't say guys like women of all shapes in sizes equally, but there can be a pretty diverse range, from big thick black women, to stick figure tall blondies, buxom brunette latinas, and petit bow legged asians. I really don't think we celebrate an 'American standard' anymore.
> In fact the only people really seem to exclusively prefer the marilyn monroe type look tends to be other women, grandpas, and the KKK. Its just boring and vanilla.
> 
> Only ugly men complain about being objectified.


If those images weren't what men wanted, they wouldn't be in there and they wouldn't sell.

And that's not variety. Those are still types being celebrated. If you're not a type, you're not desirable. 

Men are seen as individuals, women are 'types'.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

If most men go for big tits, then is this the sexiest thing ever?









Oh, look! Breasts.


----------



## Dashing

Just love the way they bounce. And soft. :3 Yes boobies are definitely okay. Wouldn't say the MAIN attractor but goddamn you can lose yourself sometimes.


----------



## Chesire Tower

After coming out of that extremely serious rape thread; it's always nice to happen across a thread that lowers my IQ and/or kills off some unnecessary neurons.


----------



## monemi

TreasureTower said:


> After coming out of that extremely serious rape thread; it's always nice to happen across a thread that lowers my IQ and/or kills off some unnecessary neurons.


Yeah, but I'm disappointed by the lack of pictures of breasts.


----------



## Angelus

...As a girl with moderately small boobs, this thread is depressing.


----------



## Pastry Provider

Despite what the media and stupid magazines youll be hard pressed to find a guy who only cares about boobs and their size. Even if you do theyre not worth youre time.

By this logic this is the most attractive goddess in the world.


----------



## Chesire Tower

monemi said:


> Yeah, but I'm disappointed by the lack of pictures of breasts.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Angelus said:


> ...As a girl with moderately small boobs, this thread is depressing.


That.
@_TreasureTower_, what is that in the last picture? I laughed at the randomer on the side chilling on it's back! lol



> Just love the way they bounce. And soft. :3 Yes boobies are definitely okay. Wouldn't say the MAIN attractor but goddamn you can lose yourself sometimes.


Can you be attracted to breasts that don't 'bounce'? Under size B, I guess..


----------



## Chesire Tower

isingthebodyelectric said:


> That.
> @_TreasureTower_, what is that in the last picture? I laughed at the randomer on the side chilling on it's back! lol
> 
> 
> Can you be attracted to breasts that don't 'bounce'? Under size B, I guess..


I'm not really sure but I wanted to oblige @monemi's request.


----------



## monemi

TreasureTower said:


> I'm not really sure but I wanted to oblige @_monemi_'s request.


All that time I spent breastfeeding and I just could have got my husband to do that. *smacks forehead* How did I miss that solution? :laughing:


----------



## monemi

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l'm not very good at judging height when l see it, so l used to think 6' was ''very tall''...although l also can't always tell if a man is lying when he says he's 6', some men look the same at 5'9'' and 6' to me and it doesn't have the Towering Giant effect.
> 
> l'd consider 6'3'' the shortest of the very tall. l won't run away but l'd appreciate it if they'd try a gentle approach lol.


At my height, I get a giggle out of guys lying about their height. I have to stand very straight to make that 5'9" mark. I've heard guys announce they're 5'9" and they're shorter than me. I just smile and nod. 'Uh huh, yeah, yeah, I can see that.' 

My Dad is almost 6'. I have a pretty good idea how tall guys are in relation to him. Now they could lie about their penis size and I'd likely believe whatever they said unless they make preposterous claims. I'm not any good at guessing those dimensions. I have a lifetime of assessing people's approx. height and weight. That's easy in comparison.


----------



## android654

monemi said:


> Height is the equivalent. I've known short women (not a majority) that had issues with short men. So weird. Pot meet kettle.


I never got this "rule" of like *must* liking like.


----------



## monemi

android654 said:


> I never got this "rule" of like *must* liking like.


They don't have to like. But they shouldn't be derogatory. 

https://twitter.com/expsnghghtsm

IME, the women that talk like this, were short.


----------



## android654

monemi said:


> They don't have to like. But they shouldn't be derogatory.


Fair. But what I was getting at is the idea that because there's some variable that links you to someone that they should be automatically added to your potential dating pool. Relationships don't respect rules that way.




> https://twitter.com/expsnghghtsm





> IME, the women that talk like this, were short.


*



yanixx

Click to expand...

*


> ‏@*yanixiaM*





> 6 Nov I hate short guys. Get taller please


XD
I think I just peed.


----------



## monemi

android654 said:


> Fair. But what I was getting at is the idea that because there's some variable that links you to someone that they should be automatically added to your potential dating pool. Relationships don't respect rules that way.
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="https://twitter.com/yanixiaM"]*
> 
> XD
> I think I just peed.*


*

I've heard some pretty nasty things said about short guys from a few people. Ouch. 

I don't think I should have dated blond men just because I'm blonde. But I take issue with being mean about it. It really is hypocritical.*


----------



## android654

monemi said:


> I've heard some pretty nasty things said about short guys from a few people. Ouch.


I'm still baffled that are people who dedicate time to chronicling these things online to get some kind of perverse joy out of it. I think it's a result of people having no filter when it comes to every little thought that comes across their head. It isn't realistic to think that all people will be kind to everyone, or even accepting, but at the very least they could keep their mouths shut.



> I don't think I should have dated blond men just because I'm blonde. But I take issue with being mean about it. It really is hypocritical.


Sure it would be hypocritical to be mean about it, but there's nothing wrong with you saying you don't find blond men attractive at all.


----------



## btsami

Her eyes... A girl's eyes can be the absolute most attractive thing to me. I obviously wouldn't mind the other features to be nice and fit looking either. but her eyes, man... If she has those piercing eyes that can can shoot right through me, everything leaves my thoughts, and my mind is reduced to bits falling into the blissful abyss!


----------



## Wellsy

LeoCat said:


> I have seen more criticizing of big breasts in the latter half of this thread than any bigotry against small ones.


I think this sort of thing comes around because people kind of give backhanded compliments. They prop up one thing and shoot down the other when there's no need to bad mouth anything.
I like blahblah because blahlbah obviously isn't as good.
Yay! ego stroke for the former!


----------



## Eudaimonia

Forgive me if my ISFP is showing, but I love breasts and I love all shapes and sizes. The female form is gorgeous and edible even if I'm not sexually of that persuasion. If I were to have a fine feast, I'll admit that I'm more curious about larger touchably smooth breasts than smaller ones. Could depend on the shape too... hmmm?... thinking... I might even want to try some large fake breasts come to think of it. Yeah, if I were a guy, I'm sure that it would be my first indicator that this is a WOMAN mature enough for me to approach -especially if I'm trying not to be obvious and she walked past my field of peripheral vision- but that doesn't mean she is worth a go. When it comes to sex, a tight pussy might trump the breasticles and then for the meaningful stuff... a brain would trump the rest.

Now, this is me contradicting myself; I'd rather a guy like natural breasts and like someone that has depth enough to seek after a more meaningful connection than what is the knee-jerk sexual attraction to a particular female form, is considerate of a woman as a human being and treats her thus and loves her (when it comes to love) overall for her mind. I didn't completely contradict myself, but hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## changos

Emerald Legend said:


> Never..never apologize for your preference and feel like you have to explain yourself (if you indeed felt like doing this in this post..if not ignore this post). You like what you like. Some might not like it and try to shame you, but they can just go fuk themselves really.


Thanks, yes, that's what I believe. It's sad (terrible in fact) why some try to impose their views on others. There was a thread where I was telling fat women that many of us like fat, and I also tried to encourage people not to see "fat" as a hot word because "thing" is not, and none of both is a sign of health per se. It turned into hell!!! ohh the people... :facepalm:

I totally agree with you, you like what you like.



isingthebodyelectric said:


> Preferences are fine as long as you don't discriminate or write someone off 'cause they don't have big breasts.
> 
> That's called being shallow. I don't know what the equivalent of women discriminating men in that way (apart from penis size which is kind of rare relatively in comparison). It sucks if you're going to be judging our breasts tbqh though. It's just fat on the front of our bodies and I don't even notice mine, let alone use them for effect but to each their own of course.


Exactly, and the discrimination line says a lot, totally agree.


----------



## android654

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Preferences are fine as long as you don't discriminate or write someone off 'cause they don't have big breasts.
> 
> That's called being shallow. I don't know what the equivalent of women discriminating men in that way (apart from penis size which is kind of rare relatively in comparison). It sucks if you're going to be judging our breasts tbqh though. It's just fat on the front of our bodies and I don't even notice mine, let alone use them for effect but to each their own of course.


But where do you draw the line? How many unattractive features can a person have about them before you can write them off without being a bigot? If a certain degree of sexual attraction isn't present, how can you consider that person in a sexual relationship at all?

Actually, breasts range in fat percentage; it isn't mostly fat for some women.


----------



## DiamondDays

Just read half this thread. Thanks for the lulz. To think that people care that much ahaha.

I've been with two girls who had frankly enormous breasts. Too me it's too much. Unweildly and not very attractive at all imo.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

android654 said:


> But where do you draw the line? How many unattractive features can a person have about them before you can write them off without being a bigot? If a certain degree of sexual attraction isn't present, how can you consider that person in a sexual relationship at all?
> 
> Actually, breasts range in fat percentage; it isn't mostly fat for some women.


What are breasts if they're not fat? 

Well, some unattractive people have sex with each other, how do you explain that? Don't necessarily have to be sexy to someone to have sex with them, surely?


----------



## monemi

isingthebodyelectric said:


> What are breasts if they're not fat?












I'd say they're not just fat.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

monemi said:


> I'd say they're not just fat.


Well yeah of course there are ducts inside them but the factor that determines bigger or smaller breasts is more fat, that's what I meant..


----------



## android654

isingthebodyelectric said:


> What are breasts if they're not fat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tits are more than just fat. As you can guess, the yellow is fat, surrounding glands and organs. The percentages of fat on a woman's breast ranges from 7-60%. It depends on a woman's allocation and distribution of fat based on heredity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some unattractive people have sex with each other, how do you explain that? Don't necessarily have to be sexy to someone to have sex with them, surely?
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't really answer the question, does it? If you're saying that you shouldn't dismiss someone because they aren't appealing through some sexual avenues, then there must either be a limit or you have to consider everyone with no consideration for your sexual likes, because, you know, it makes you a bigot to. I really don't get these rules people have invented around sex and dating. If you like someone go for it, if they don't appeal to you then they don't. People will learn on their own whether or not DD hunting or only going after a single group of men will pan out for them. If it ruins them or takes them down a bad path in life, well... that's why we live decades-long--make a mistake and learn from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Megakill

There are literally guys that are attracted to every kind of woman so this thread is silly. But rest assured that big boobs are a plus within a range and 34/c is the best. You heard it here first.


----------



## GoosePeelings

As a female I've got to admit that I like them too much. The bigger the better, almost as important as general looks.

I regret nothing.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Megakill said:


> There are literally guys that are attracted to every kind of woman so this thread is silly. But rest assured that big boobs are a plus within a range and 34/c is the best. You heard it here first.


34C aren't that big though. It depends on the body type and structure of the woman. A woman who wears a 34D bra can look small chested depending on the bra they wear (especially if they are pearshaped like me, they will look smaller chested because of the disproportions). 

I didn't know there could be a 'best' bra size, though. I suppose women with 34C's deserve a rosette (yay for me, yet I still look small chested lol)..not really.


----------



## iloveusarita

Er.. I like large boobs, if that offends people, so be it. Perhaps the OP needs to be more of a confident person.


----------

